# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Требуется взлом программы с ключом защиты Sentinel

## Matt Darey

Требуется взлом программы, которая работает от физического электронного ключа защиты Sentinel (usb flash-ка). Задача отучить последнюю версию программы от физического ключа.

Если поможет, то имеется образец взломанной программы (старой версии), где образ физического ключа монтировался через эмулятор и запуск программы происходил через отредактированные exe-файлы.

Заинтересованных прошу писать через личные сообщения.

----------


## MrPavlik

Вопрос актуален?

----------


## Andrdr

Нужно вылечить "Управление автотранспортом Проф" конфигурация 1с, скачал здесь на форуме вместе с лекарством но не получается вылечить, Платформа 1 с 8.3.17. Можете помочь?

----------


## MrPavlik

Да, могу. За условиями пишите в персональные сообщения.

----------

